# Post-Nominals & New Patch Design



## 18G (Mar 15, 2011)

I seen in the NREMT Newsletter I got in the mail this evening that the new post-nominals have been chosen along with new patch designs. 

Paramedics are gonna be known as "NRP" instead if "NREMT-P".

I'm glad they brought the rocker back to the patches... just looks better. The patches also lose the word "registered" and is now replaced with "certified".


----------



## medicRob (Mar 15, 2011)

Here is a link to the Newsletter for those who have not seen it: 
http://www.nremt.org/nremt/downloads/Newsletter_2011.pdf

I agree, the rocker does look better. I have always hated the ugly color scheme for the paramedic patch though. (Yes, I understand that it is gold because paramedic is the gold standard, but still it is ugly).


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 15, 2011)

I like the new AEMT patch. Which is good cause it's the one I'll be hanging onto for a few more years.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 15, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I like the new AEMT patch. Which is good cause it's the one I'll be hanging onto for a few more years.



Yeah, the EMT-Advanced patch looks a lot better than the EMT-Intermediate patch in my opinion. 

I cant help but wonder if current EMT-I's who transition to EMT-Advanced will actually lose skills (seeing as many states who have i/85 equivalent b levels are allowing transition courses to advanced). I know that the majority of the scope will be left up to the states, but I can't help but wonder what changes have been made between the actual presentation of what the guidelines say and the decisions that the state has made. Will there be more medications added to that scope? Will the EMT-Advanced be able to intubate in certain states? The list goes on and on..


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 15, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Yeah, the EMT-Advanced patch looks a lot better than the EMT-Intermediate patch in my opinion.
> 
> I cant help but wonder if current EMT-I's who transition to EMT-Advanced will actually lose skills (seeing as many states who have i/85 equivalent b levels are allowing transition courses to advanced). I know that the majority of the scope will be left up to the states, but I can't help but wonder what changes have been made between the actual presentation of what the guidelines say and the decisions that the state has made. Will there be more medications added to that scope? Will the EMT-Advanced be able to intubate in certain states? The list goes on and on..



My two states of focus, NM and TX, will most likely not see any changes. NM doesn't use NREMT for testing at -B and -I levels. TX right now is essentially an I/94 state (in between 85/99), but even that doesn't matter since the medical director sets scope in TX, not the TXDSHSEMS. Hell, I never wear my NR patch as it is. But still, I can see your point in some states that the midlevel EMS provider might lose skills... but to be honest, I wouldn't mind seeing that as long as the skills they keep are ones they are actually educated in, not just shown how to do.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 15, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> My two states of focus, NM and TX, will most likely not see any changes. NM doesn't use NREMT for testing at -B and -I levels. TX right now is essentially an I/94 state (in between 85/99), but even that doesn't matter since the medical director sets scope in TX, not the TXDSHSEMS. Hell, I never wear my NR patch as it is. But still, I can see your point in some states that the midlevel EMS provider might lose skills... but to be honest, I wouldn't mind seeing that as long as the skills they keep are ones they are actually educated in, not just shown how to do.



Our EMT-IV is trained at an i/85 level but tests nationally at NREMT-B, that is why it is gonna be kind of awkward here. I am wondering about the key differences in the scope of practice between what has been suggested in the guidelines and what is actually implemented.

I was really surprised to see the NREMT-Advanced testing being made available so early. I was expecting 2013.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 15, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Our EMT-IV is trained at an i/85 level but tests nationally at NREMT-B, that is why it is gonna be kind of awkward here. I am wondering about the key differences in the scope of practice between what has been suggested in the guidelines and what is actually implemented.



I had forgotten TN does that. I noticed that when I looked at possible reciprocity last summer. Your state might be a bit odd then. I actually thing I'll keep my eye on it and watch what they do.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 15, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I cant help but wonder if current EMT-I's who transition to EMT-Advanced will actually lose skills (seeing as many states who have i/85 equivalent b levels are allowing transition courses to advanced). I know that the majority of the scope will be left up to the states, but I can't help but wonder what changes have been made between the actual presentation of what the guidelines say and the decisions that the state has made. Will there be more medications added to that scope? Will the EMT-Advanced be able to intubate in certain states? The list goes on and on..



California basically did that. When we transitioned from EMT-II (which was between EMT-I/85 and -I/99) to AEMT, everything extra was lost. I believe there are a few things, though, that is in the AEMT scope, but not the EMT-II scope, and those were also left out.

However, EMT-IIs currently working and the very few systems actually using EMT-IIs are eligible to be grandfather in and keep the old level going. However, there will not be any new licenses given at the EMT-II level.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 15, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> California basically did that. When we transitioned from EMT-II (which was between EMT-I/85 and -I/99) to AEMT, everything extra was lost. I believe there are a few things, though, that is in the AEMT scope, but not the EMT-II scope, and those were also left out.
> 
> However, EMT-IIs currently working and the very few systems actually using EMT-IIs are eligible to be grandfather in and keep the old level going. However, there will not be any new licenses given at the EMT-II level.



TN has decided to put the new levels into effect this fall. They decided during Gap analysis to create an 8 hour transition course and give current EMT-IVs 2 renewal cycles to take the course or be forced to revert to EMT with an EMT scope of practice.


----------



## ArrowGrad02 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm a newly certified EMT-Basic.  Do I need to do anything for this new transition thing?  I'm not sure I understand what it all means.


----------

